# Exim install. rc.d issues



## Larry_Flynn (Nov 11, 2009)

I am installing exim 4.68 from ports on freebsd 7.2 in to a jail.
After make install, all the config files are in place but no
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/exim
I looked around the work directory for the rc.d script with


```
find ./ -exec grep exim_enable="YES" /dev/null {}\;
find ./ -exec grep required_files=/usr/local/etc/exim/configure /dev/null {}\;
```

 but in the end I just copied one from a working system over to /usr/local/etc/rc.d/.

I [cmd=]chmod 555 ./exim[/cmd] to match the other rc.d scripts. 
When I run [cmd=]./exim start[/cmd] i get:


```
.: Command not found.
name=exim: Command not found.
set_rcvar: Command not found.
rcvar=: Command not found.
command=/usr/local/sbin/exim: Command not found.
pidfile=/var/run/exim.pid: Command not found.
required_dirs=/var/log/exim: Command not found.
required_files=/usr/local/etc/exim/configure: Command not found.
start_precmd=start_precmd: Command not found.
stop_postcmd=stop_postcmd: Command not found.
extra_commands=reload: Command not found.
Badly placed ()'s.
```

so I tried [cmd=]sh -v ./exim start[/cmd] to get a better look.
and it ran with no errors. 

the shell I am using in the jail is tcsh. so i tried 
[cmd=]tcsh ./exim start[/cmd]
[cmd=]csh ./exim start[/cmd]
And get the same failure.  

With the other rc.d scripts in any of the rc.d directories tcsh and csh complete with no errors. 

Any one have any ideas on:
1. why exim dident install the rc script and how to pluck it out of its build directory
2. How I might get the rc exim start script to work under the other shells as of now it fails on jail start. 

Thank you. 
Larry


----------



## Larry_Flynn (Nov 11, 2009)

Solved # 2  was missing the #!/bin/sh in the exim rc.d


----------

